

Man made structure the size of a 747 Airplane found at bottom of lake in Israel - kitcar
http://www.cnn.com/2013/04/19/world/meast/israel-ancient-structure-mystery/index.html?eref=igoogledmn_topstories

======
wbhart
A pile of ballast stones maybe.

